

Why I love having a geeky boyfriend - this is the surprise I was given today - mansigandhi
http://shoutt.me/mansi/surprise.html

======
jzworkman
Got stuck on trying to type out answers for the binary clue, yay for viewing
page source ;)

~~~
mansigandhi
Hehe yeah.

------
hashgowda
Hmm.. Tricky.

------
jameswyse
heh cute. Enjoy it :)

